

Got a case of the Mondays? You’re not alone - hepha1979
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/got-a-case-of-the-mondays-youre-not-alone

======
jcizzle
The hungover table is just a list of the day after drinking holidays: NYE, St.
Pattys, Memorial Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas/eve. Since those days skew the 4
day monthly total that much, I don't think we are being told anything too
meaningful. Pretty neat visualizations, though. Would be cool to look for
other events that dictate this data.

